# PTSD disability application - who decides what?



## Amos (30 Jan 2018)

Question,
Following psych evaluation/testing/diagnosis by OSI clinic
who does the the final % disability decision fall onto?
is this decided by psychologist or VAC?
How does the application go? 
thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Jan 2018)

VAC picks your percentage and how responsible the CAF is. If you look on the VAC site, they have a table of disabilities which outline some benchmark percentages for varying injuries. Haven't looked at the PTSD one, might be more difficult to benchmark due to the very personal effects the injury has.


----------



## AirDet (2 Feb 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> VAC picks your percentage and how responsible the CAF is. If you look on the VAC site, they have a table of disabilities which outline some benchmark percentages for varying injuries. Haven't looked at the PTSD one, might be more difficult to benchmark due to the very personal effects the injury has.



PuckChaser is correct. Not only are there several tables within the TOD but there are other associated conditions such as sleep apnea, bruxism, etc. From personal experience, don't get your hopes too high. They don't typically rate us as we do when we read the tables.

Good luck


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Feb 2018)

Here's what it was for me.

Got sent to the OSI clinic (St Josephs, London) for testing and determination. Written questionnaires, psych evals, etc. Took close to a year for tests and full determination. Once VAC received the info, I went on rehabilitation category with weekly visits to the shrink. VAC agreed that the condition is there, just didn't know how bad. So they gave me 10% for the condition, as a start. I've been in treatment for almost three years. VAC requests updates. 3-4 page forms regularly. About once a year they check progress with a 16 pager report from your head doctor to the mental health person at VAC. They let things run, decide down the line how bad you are, what are your chances of getting better are and top off to whatever percentage they've decided your condition is rated at. Now, I don't know how that fits for you or others, but that's the way my case has been handled.

There are also the associated conditions, already mentioned, that get taken into consideration also. Hope that helps.


----------



## Amos (2 Feb 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Here's what it was for me.
> 
> Got sent to the OSI clinic (St Josephs, London) for testing and determination. Written questionnaires, psych evals, etc. Took close to a year for tests and full determination. Once VAC received the info, I went on rehabilitation category with weekly visits to the shrink. VAC agreed that the condition is there, just didn't know how bad. So they gave me 10% for the condition, as a start. I've been in treatment for almost three years. VAC requests updates. 3-4 page forms regularly. About once a year they check progress with a 16 pager report from your head doctor to the mental health person at VAC. They let things run, decide down the line how bad you are, what are your chances of getting better are and top off to whatever percentage they've decided your condition is rated at. Now, I don't know how that fits for you or others, but that's the way my case has been handled.
> 
> There are also the associated conditions, already mentioned, that get taken into consideration also. Hope that helps.



A little different scenario for myself.  Walked in at the end of my rope with chronic pain and mental anguish. Been dealing with this for years but never acted on it.  Was put on Rehab (for other pensioned conditions),  sent to OSI clinic for psych eval and treatment, got report back from OSI clinic with diagnosis of PTSD caused by service.  Did paperwork and applied for new condition, PTSD directly related to service.  All of this took less than 2 months. I was curious if the determination comes from the psychologist report or my symptoms or what I wrote.  Wondered about process.  Willing to continue treatment as long as needed and have a feeling it's going to be lifetime


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Feb 2018)

That's what makes these questions so hard to fathom. Every persons condition and circumstances are different. There's no cookie cutter solution.

"does the determination comes from the psychologist report or my symptoms or what I wrote"

It will include all three but the weight of the decision will rest on the medical professionals diagnoses and recommendations, both your own Dr and the VAC medical specialist. 

Remember, when giving your symptoms and daily activities, pick how you felt on your absolutely worst day and do not err on the side of caution.

Waiting times? Again, impossible to state. That depends on everything from your Case Manager up the chain. People take vacation, leave the job all kinds of things that will throw wrenches into every individual case creating a shotgun approach to delivery times.

Don't even read the VAC service delivery times. They are unrealistic, unreliable and even VAC admits that there is no way to meet them. And it's only going to get worse.

rg


----------

